# coyote & dog in heat



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Last few nights, when I let my pack out for the last time before crating, they've been going crazy, running around the perimeter of the fence (kennel panels) and barking like mad. I knew it couldn't be turkeys, haven't seen them for a while, besides, they dont bark the same way at turkeys.

Figured must be some racoon, or something, didn't think much else, except it never seemed to move on to the next place.

Someone stopped while I was walking my dogs & told me they saw a coyote cross the street into my wooded area. Wanted to know if that meant they were rabid? (in daylight, I mean, not sure if that's a fact or not) I thanked them, because that's where I train my youngest pups on leash, is in the woods and on the cleared 'public' area where the water pipeline runs through out behind it. I've seen foxes, turkeys, herons, loons, *****, etc out there before. I use raw meat to train the dogs, it gets their attention right away.

Anyway, it dawned on me later, that the last few nights I've heard a muffled 'woof' outdoors around my house early morn. hours. None of my neighbors have outdoor dogs, so thought it odd that the dog was out so late, maybe a dumped dog? The barking wasn't alot; it was one 'woof' soft, muffled. First few nights the dogs barked back from their crates, very unusual for that to happen.
Yesterday, saw spots of blood on the floor; that's right my g.s. is in heat. Guess that's why the 'yote is hanging around, guess that's who is making that singular uncharacteristicly soft 'woof'. Kind of low & breathy.
Anyway, thought it was intereting, everything finally added up. Glad she told me about the coyote, guess will have to drive somewhere to train the youngest two pups.

later


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

Huh, thats funny! I have a German Shep. also (not a female). But my son saw a coyote in the back yard while he was ready to head out the door a week or so ago. It was pretty close to the house. It was the first one we've actually seen, but have heard them here and there over the years. Strangely enough it never went that close to the chicken coop. The other strange thing I noticed around my house, which is off rt 302 by about 20 feet (sucks), a lot of dead opossums within a very short amount of time that got hit. Oh well thanx for sharin'. My best to you and yours neighbor!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

homesteadingman, when my dd used to raise rabbits for show & pet, coyotes used to congregate next to the rabbitry at night in winter. Imagine coming out of rabbitry for the last visit & shutting the door just as the 'yotes start their 'uulating'-- sounded eerie, like some kind of supernatural thing!
It was beautiful, but also kind of scary.

Other years, before I put up the panels, the dogs have chased a coyote or two out of the yard.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Any wild animal tolerating close human contact should be treated as though rabid, but the opinion in these parts is that coyotes WERE nocturnal in response to natural prey habits and self-protection from wolves. Nature has changed, little wolf competition and lots of day-time food.

They present a predation danger to your pups in daytime. A rancher just lost his border collie pup last month while he was out stringing fence.

Coy-dogs are said to be getting more common too, supposedly you can hear it in their calls. I've yet to see one, and never heard of anyone's female pet coming up with a coyote dad brood, so that does make me wonder, but folks swear to it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You will have to watch her well. You don't want coy dog puppies. LGDs come in so handy for that type of situation because they won't allow any stray canine near the property.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

It probably has a den near by and thats why its more visible looking for food. The pups are at the age were they are just weaned and are demanding a lot of food. 

Coydogs rarely happen in the wild and are usually a result of mans interference in captivity. They way people talk about coydogs you would think there are no real coyotes left in the United States. It would be a pretty rare event to actually find a wild coydog. There was a study were they dna tested 100's of coyotes and none showed up with dog dna. What they did find is some in the eastern U.S had wolf dna so some where back in their history they either shared a common ancestor with wolves or there was a direct cross with a wolf. This does no mean they are currently breeding with wolves which is another misconception. Anyways for a variety reasons it makes it nearly impossible for coy-dog pups to survive in the wild. Of the thousands of coyotes killed each year there should be hundreds of coydogs coming up in the mix and that is simply not the case.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

There is a woman in Texas I think, that found a funny animal...a "chupacabra" is what they call it, but got it's DNA tested and it came back as a wold/coyte hybrid.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

been several "chupacabras" ALL have comeback coyote w/ severe mange.
wolves & dogs have just over 98% genetic commonality, dogs & coyotes have right at 98% genetic commonality (same as chimps & people), but wolves & coyotes only have 96% genetic commonality so genetic ID of species is pretty positive. back in the 80s a study was conducted in the NE USA. 604 coyotes tested. 4 showed positive for dog genes. 3 of those were taken by the same trapper from roughly the same location & were young of the year (meaning same litter). the other showed indications of prior captivity. two coyotes (both from different locations in ME) showed markers for wolf.

since that time additional studies have continued to find little or no dog genes in coyotes but wolf markers are becoming more common in states bordering canada but especially ME, VT, NH, NY & MN.

coyote bitches will come to dog ***** in heat & make every effort to kill her if they can. however i tend to agree that this is most likely hunting & feeding behavior to provide for the pups. at this time of the year the coyotes will hunt more hours to fill everyones bellies.

know a lady on another forum just found out her freaking nuts rescue is in fact a coydog (verified by DNA testing). too much work for the average person to deal w/ so if you even remotely suspect the coyote knocks her up get the shot & terminate immediately. but w/ enough dogs on sight the coyote shouldn't be an issue in that way.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

People promulgating myth-as-truth when they have no real experience ("You will have to watch her well. You don't want coy dog puppies.") do a dis-service to us all. Appreciate your sharing the facts. Reddirt cowgirl, looks like you're right to be suspicious of these tall tales.



JasoninMN said:


> It probably has a den near by and thats why its more visible looking for food. The pups are at the age were they are just weaned and are demanding a lot of food.
> 
> Coydogs rarely happen in the wild and are usually a result of mans interference in captivity. They way people talk about coydogs you would think there are no real coyotes left in the United States. It would be a pretty rare event to actually find a wild coydog. There was a study were they dna tested 100's of coyotes and none showed up with dog dna. What they did find is some in the eastern U.S had wolf dna so some where back in their history they either shared a common ancestor with wolves or there was a direct cross with a wolf. This does no mean they are currently breeding with wolves which is another misconception. Anyways for a variety reasons it makes it nearly impossible for coy-dog pups to survive in the wild. Of the thousands of coyotes killed each year there should be hundreds of coydogs coming up in the mix and that is simply not the case.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> been several "chupacabras" ALL have comeback coyote w/ severe mange.
> wolves & dogs have just over 98% genetic commonality, dogs & coyotes have right at 98% genetic commonality (same as chimps & people), but wolves & coyotes only have 96% genetic commonality so genetic ID of species is pretty positive. back in the 80s a study was conducted in the NE USA. 604 coyotes tested. 4 showed positive for dog genes. 3 of those were taken by the same trapper from roughly the same location & were young of the year (meaning same litter). the other showed indications of prior captivity. two coyotes (both from different locations in ME) showed markers for wolf.
> 
> since that time additional studies have continued to find little or no dog genes in coyotes but wolf markers are becoming more common in states bordering canada but especially ME, VT, NH, NY & MN.
> ...


This was on the show fact or faked...I wonder if they faked it themselves? or, more likely, it had had mange and had wolf markers in the DNA. I hadn't thought they could breed...teaches me, eh? lol. 

funky looking dog though, blue eyes.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I'd sooner believe in Bigfoot than hairless goatsuckers, but then some of us will belive in anything...[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB3m8GIZnbk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Cryptozoology makes for interesting reading; anyone seen other supernatural critters on the walkabout?


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Lol, I don't believe in chupacabras. Thats just what they were calling them.  They had a few show up in the same area, this woman shot one. It was just a wold/coyote mix.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Coyotes have a "rut" of sorts. Meaning, they are only fertile late fall and early winter. the testicles shrink and are non functioning other times of year. They arent breeding right now so I would think the yotes are looking for food.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

coyotes & wolves of both sexes will react to a female dog in heat, regardless of the time of year.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, my cheeks, they are pink! Wasn't trying to point a chupacabra finger at you Shrarvrs88, but at myself 'cause I can't help but wonder about Bigfoot! It's the big tease out in the woods even this far south, with that little thrill of possibility about it. Even with all the hoaxes brought to light, the consensus is "who knows?" There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio...



Shrarvrs88 said:


> Lol, I don't believe in chupacabras. Thats just what they were calling them.  They had a few show up in the same area, this woman shot one. It was just a wold/coyote mix.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

breeding in mamals is up to the FEMALES fertility, the male will always be ready and able to impregnate a female any time of the year, its just that they know when its MOST LIKELY to find a female in heat and will pack on EXTRA testosterone for that time than other times, this doesnt mean they are not fertil the rest of the year, just they have nothing receptive at the moment, 

the southwest Mexican wolf was almost lost both to extermination attempts by humans and by breeding with coyote populations, they had to set up a captive breeding program to help save the mexican wolf,


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Ellen West said:


> Well, my cheeks, they are pink! Wasn't trying to point a chupacabra finger at you Shrarvrs88, but at myself 'cause I can't help but wonder about Bigfoot! It's the big tease out in the woods even this far south, with that little thrill of possibility about it. Even with all the hoaxes brought to light, the consensus is "who knows?" There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio...


Wanna know a secret? I wanna believe in bigfoot too.  

I know, I just wanted to clarify I didn't actually think they were real...although you never do know....

When I was a little kid, I saw a show about them, and they were protrayed as huminoids. It fueled a HUGE fear of the dark, lol.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I know! It's that whole "lost in time" thing - Yeti's passing through Alaska and finding refuge in the NorthWest Woods. Bears... When the mist surrounds you and you hear some big critter moving around in the trees - eeee-ooooo...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

KSALguy said:


> breeding in mamals is up to the FEMALES fertility, the male will always be ready and able to impregnate a female any time of the year, its just that they know when its MOST LIKELY to find a female in heat and will pack on EXTRA testosterone for that time than other times, this doesnt mean they are not fertil the rest of the year, just they have nothing receptive at the moment,
> 
> the southwest Mexican wolf was almost lost both to extermination attempts by humans and by breeding with coyote populations, they had to set up a captive breeding program to help save the mexican wolf,


they are the largest threat to the red wolves in NC also. but w/o a bounty to encourage wiping them out in NC there isn't much that can be done. and you can't put out a bounty because the bunny huggers will get butt hurt.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I think it's possible to beat coyotes back from a territory for one season. Then others move in. We have a guy that lives in town but loves running around on all the ranches, deer & turkey hunting, his "pay-back" is coyote hunting. Uses a caller, picks his spots, and has pretty good luck to the point some ranchers are complaining the cows that drop in the fields (yeah, beef cows are left to live out their natural life with the herd here) don't get "cleaned up" anymore.

He keeps a record book that's pretty amazing, his numbers keep going up every year.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

wolves and coyotes cannot breed any other time then jan-march in most parts of the us, as their testicles are not descended and they shrink when not breeding season. This is one way you can tell when someone is selling a fake high content wolf dog or if a puppy cant be a coy dog. Lots of people buy supposed high content wolf dog or coy dogs, but they were born in summer or fall. It just doesnt happen. They were scammed.
They may show interest but they are shooting blanks even if they try. Females will only have one heat cycle and that will be within those months as well.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Pops2 said:


> they are the largest threat to the red wolves in NC also. but w/o a bounty to encourage wiping them out in NC there isn't much that can be done.


You don't want to "wipe out" a species, especially a predator. They are key to a healthy ecosystem. As far as I know, most states have control programs for coyotes and it is legal to hunt them. Whether the controls are adequate is open to debate, but "wiping them out" shouldn't be the goal.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually think the goal is to wipe them out in NC. Most sources say the coyote is non-native here. They hope to wipe the coyote out to re-establish the red wolf. They believe the coyote is only here, because we wiped the wolves out in the first place.

At least that is what I've been told and what most sources I read state.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> I actually think the goal is to wipe them out in NC. Most sources say the coyote is non-native here. They hope to wipe the coyote out to re-establish the red wolf. They believe the coyote is only here, because we wiped the wolves out in the first place.


I thought coyotes have always been everywhere in the US! I can't think of a state that doesn't have them... except Hawaii. If they didn't exist in NC before, then it would make sense to move them out, especially if they threaten the Red Wolf.

Of course, if the Red Wolf populations aren't enough to fill the coyotes' niche, exterminating the coyote completely could still be damaging to the ecosystem.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Was told by a Texan native that coyotes weren't common in Texas until after the 1950's. They simply weren't numerous back then.

Now here's an updated link about coyote/dog/wolves hybrids...they're supposedly all over the U.S. now. http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110531/ap_on_sc/us_coyote_wolf_hybrids


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

wolffeathers
nothing is being done either way. coyotes aren't being dealt w/ aggressively & no effort is being made to spread the red wolf (far less of a threat than the nonnative canadian greys introduced into yellowstone).

Wolf Flower
coyotes didn't exist east of the mississippi before the 20th century and weren't real numerous outside the desert southwest until wolves were eradicated.if it had the red fox never would have become established by the affluent colonists w/ their pretentions of nobility. coyote eradication and the spread of the red wolf would be preferable as the red is actually less aggressive than coyotes and it's population would be easier to manage.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I've seen coy dogs before- believe it or not, a pack of seven. They used to hang out in the horse pasture and never seemed to bother the horses. Of course, the cats came in around dusk after I found the pack. Amazing looking animals- black brindle, little larger than a coyote, with bushy tails and coyote movement- the slink, I guess- and almost NO fear of humans. When I first saw them, they were resting in the field. As I started walking towards them to see what the devil they were, they began to slowing get up and walk towards the brush at the fenceline. I got within 30 yards of one of them before he left.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I once brought home a puppy that I found in an illegal dumping area on a country backroad (was doing an article about the illegal dumping for the newspaper where I worked). Took me a few minutes to catch the little pup, but I did and carried it home to my kids. They named him Rebel and he turned out to be a coydog...best the vet could figure was coyote/chow mix. Rebel was a good dog and didn't like strangers, so he made a good guard dog for us.

I've seen coyotes during the daytime and they were not rabid. And I've had coyotes come right up to my back door at night and attack the puppy we had (different puppy, not the coydog pup). Fortunately they ran off when I threw open the back door yelling and shining a flashlight. Puppy had to sleep locked in the dog house after that.


----------

